
Rent Out Your Closet with an 'Airbnb for Storage' - cienega
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/07/storage-unit-for-rent-shed-neighbor-app-side-hustle-airbnb/592630/
======
floatingatoll
The word "insurance" is missing from this article, which reads like a
sponsored promotion for Neighbor. So, a simple warning to those who think it's
an appealing revenue source:

Commercial storage of other people's property in/on your
rented/leased/mortgaged/owned housing/land may invalidate your liability
insurance as currently written. Please ensure that your personal liability
insurance is unharmed by commercial storage of third-party property, and that
you are in compliance with any terms of inspection/audit/safety (such as fire
sprinklers) that it demands of you in this scenario.

